# Imats 2010



## aroseisarose (Apr 16, 2009)

*January 30/31st - IMATS 2010 show*

Noticed a thread about the IMATS a while ago but then I realised that I had missed it. Crap! Would love to go to the next one and I realise that it is a long way away but I would really like to arrange a meet up with some UK Specktra girls (or guys). Going on my own doesn't really appeal. 
Let me know if you are interested in meeting up xx







IMATS London 2010 - IMATS Link


----------



## bellovesmac (Apr 16, 2009)

im planning on going to imats 2010


----------



## wonderdust (Apr 16, 2009)

I really really want to go this time. Shame it's on at such a crap time of year when money isn't the greatest post Christmas.


----------



## petitetamtam (Apr 16, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Imat is only in England or also in other European countries ?


----------



## Miss Lore (Apr 21, 2009)

Im defo going!!!


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 22, 2009)

Yesssss! I'm def going too!! Gonna definitely order my ticket on Thursday


----------



## inconspicuous (Apr 22, 2009)

Ahh crap.  I'd really love love love to go but I can't afford to book anything right now since I've got to save up for a trip to Canada and a trip to Cancun by September </3 

I guess we'll see how it goes.


----------



## amber_j (Apr 23, 2009)

I also want to go. Hopefully I won't have to travel or work this time around. Will probably go on the Saturday. Definitely up for meeting other Specktrites who'll be there!


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 23, 2009)

omg i'm even more excited, i worked out i get paid the thursday before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## silencemylips (Apr 23, 2009)

I definitely want to go! I'm sure loan comes in around that time! hah. woop


----------



## Viva (Apr 24, 2009)

I want to go too!


----------



## TigerGrrl (Apr 25, 2009)

I definitely want to go to this - are the tickets on sale yet or have they already sold out? I can't click on the tickets box on the website ... fingers crossed I'm not too late!


----------



## amber_j (Apr 25, 2009)

^Tickets haven't gone on sale yet.


----------



## anita22 (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm really interested in going. Anyone know how much the ticket prices are roughly?


----------



## TigerGrrl (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_^Tickets haven't gone on sale yet._

 





Thanks Amber, glad I haven't missed out!


----------



## toparistonight (May 28, 2009)

I want to go, but none of my friends are bothered about coming, especially not for the price it is, so I'd loveee to meet up with some people! Haha.
Does anyone know if you'll be able to get a MAC pro card there?


----------



## Blushbaby (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toparistonight* 

 
_Does anyone know if you'll be able to get a MAC pro card there?_

 
Yeah you can, which is the only reason why I went this year. You pay £25 and fill in a form and it arrives 3 wks later.

The UK IMATS in comparison to the U.S one is crap IMO. My friend and I were shocked at how small it was. We expected way more brands to have stalls there. Maybe it was cos of the current economic climate ...I dunno, but I expected far more considering how expensive the tickets are. 

We were pretty much done after browsing for an hour and a half but stayed a lil' longer to justify the effort spent getting there. You can see Ally Pally from my bedroom window but my friend had spent an hour driving up to me.


----------



## amber_j (May 29, 2009)

^ That's why I'm reluctant to go, but I really want to apply for a Pro card if they'll accept applications at the show again next year.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 19, 2009)

Dunno if you've heard the rumour, but IMATS may be pulling the plug on the Pro cards as some people complained to MAC about a YT'ers (Lollipop26) video expressing her glee at getting one back in January.

It's just a RUMOUR at present so don't freak out, but just keep it in mind for next year as nothing lasts forever.

Here's her blog post:

lollipop26: Don't shoot the messenger


----------



## deja1214 (Jun 22, 2009)

I would love to go! I hope there will be a Makeup Forever booth.


----------



## Diorcat1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I was at this a couple of years ago and I have to say its not as big as I thought it would be, really good seminars etc and MAC had a bodypainting demo that was just AWESOME!!  Has anyone been to the LA one?  I live in Ireland, but I'd LOVE to go the American one!!


----------



## SagaLina (Jun 23, 2009)

I would love to go. Since I live in Sweden it would take a little more planning and saving to take me to U.S but London mayby it could work 2010...
Does anyone know how much the tickets is?


----------



## Moxy (Jun 25, 2009)

Me and one of my girls are going too! We're gonna book flights and our hostel soon, just because it's cheaper now. I know the IMATS in the US is always fab and that the one in London has less brands and probably less people, but some of us can't afford to go to America, so this will have to do! 
We are so excited nontheless. We are not those kind of people who complain about everything, so even a "small" make up event will be exciting for us


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 25, 2009)

i'm with Moxy! i'd love to be able to afford to go to an american one! but i can't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm thinking of going to imats on the 30th  because i will be in london the day after anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 most likely on my own though because none of my friends are into make up


----------



## toparistonight (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah, I heard about the pro-card thing on Twitter ): Makes me quite sad, I suppose, because I really wanted one, haha. Oh well, I'll see what happens between now and Christmas.


----------



## Moxy (Jun 26, 2009)

^^ Me too, we'll see what happens about the whole pro card fiasco...

BTW, does anybody have a list of brands that were at london imats last year? I've searched far and wide and found no lists, just some random photos but the only 2 brands I saw for sure on those photos were MAC and MUFE... anybody? Would be good to have a list ready and to know how much money approximately to save


----------



## bextacyaddict (Jul 12, 2009)

im definitely gonna be there


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 12, 2009)

I want to go to this as I really need to pick up some brushes more than anything really though I'm sure buying some makeup won't hurt


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ Me too, we'll see what happens about the whole pro card fiasco...

BTW, does anybody have a list of brands that were at london imats last year? I've searched far and wide and found no lists, just some random photos but the only 2 brands I saw for sure on those photos were MAC and MUFE... anybody? Would be good to have a list ready and to know how much money approximately to save 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi, I clicked on brand appearing and it said coming soon, then I clicked on floor plan and this came up

http://www.makeupartistshow.net/IMAT..._quick-ref.pdf


----------



## Sojourner (Jul 12, 2009)

.....


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 14, 2009)

I really want to go, but sadly advanced ticket sales have ended now - trust me to be late! I suppose you can still get it on the door which is fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd be interested in meeting up with other forumers as I will also be on my own most probably.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 15, 2009)

damn! i didn't realise that there were only so many advanced tickets! bugger! how much will it be on the door?


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 15, 2009)

Regular on the door tickets for 1 day is £45 and for 2 days £65. I presume you're not a student, but just incase tickets are each £5 cheaper with a student ID. Found this information here - IMATS London 2009.

I first thought it was quite a hefty price tag but I then decided it's worth it for the learning opportunity and the key note speakers alone to me.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm wondering whether it will be worth it for me, I just really want to pick up some of those Crown brushes, £45 to get in, travelcard to get there and then I wonder how nice the discounts will be to us seeing as we're in recessionary times.


----------



## cazgh (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey guys, I think you are looking at info for the 2009 show.  Advance tickets for the 2010 show are still available here:

Make-Up Artist Magazine 

and they cost:
£55 for both days
£33 for one day
£48 for student 2 days
£28 for student one day

The exhibitor list is not available yet.

I'm up for meeting anybody from Specktra if anyone would like to


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 15, 2009)

I just checked last year's list and I didn't see MUFE or NYX, I hope they are there next time.  I was reading someone's blog about the US version and NYX and MUFE were at theirs, boo!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_Does anyone have any updates on the PRO card issue? I want to go since I live right next to the venue but I'm really only after the card...is it worth going anyway? I've never been before..._

 
If I hadn't been given a free ticket and been able to get the PRO card then no, I wouldn't have gone. There just weren't enough brands there to warrant the ticket price. It was like a school fete in comparison to the size of the U.S shows!


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm planning on going as long as i'm in London then and would like to meet up too!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 1, 2009)

i really want to go too, and hopefully meet up with some of you guys.. think it would be boring going on my own! lol and im also interested in crown brushes and maybe some MUFE


----------



## Ggxox (Sep 3, 2009)

Oooh I do really want to go to this but I'm not exactly right next door to London so hmm it depends if it'll be worth it. Would love to see some of you guys though!
xoxo


----------



## lawrawr (Sep 15, 2009)

I am going to ask for tickets to go for my birthday as its coming up next month.
I would definately be interested in meeting up with anyone else who is planning to go on the Saturday, I plan to get there around 10/10:30 and stay the whole day.

For the student tickets do you have to be studying makeup artistry or similar or is it for all students?


----------



## Dee K (Jan 24, 2010)

it's for all students, you dont have to study makeup artistry to get the student discount.
I'm there for 2 days and interested for a meeting, as I am going there all alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 anyone?


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 24, 2010)

last year i was thinking about going. however i am now moving house when this is on so it's a good job i changed my mind in the end!


----------

